# paranoia getting horribly bad.. need meds.



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

because im drinking the same water that i used to take my pills does not mean im overdosing on the medication! that basically sums up how bad my paranoia has been recently. MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> because im drinking the same water that i used to take my pills does not mean im overdosing on the medication! that basically sums up how bad my paranoia has been recently. MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a psychiatrist? If so, get them to prescribe you something to help ease your mind a bit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Id try an anti-psychotic to be honest, not just cause they stop paranoia and such but they really help calm and slow everything down, something it sounds liek you would benefit from.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> because im drinking the same water that i used to take my pills does not mean im overdosing on the medication! that basically sums up how bad my paranoia has been recently. MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dude trust me, im on your level.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks guys. im trying to get a new psych but im scared of leaving the house


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> thanks guys. im trying to get a new psych but im scared of leaving the house


 l
I haven't left the house for more than a week now! I haven't lost hope though, I will have to get outta the house eventually and so will you. its just a matter of time before u get fed up and get up


----------

